
Trust in Physics - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXXF2C-vrQE
======
bubalus
Other lecturers have replicated this experiment, sometimes with the subject
(often a student) simply standing still, rather than standing with their head
against a wall. With no reference point for keeping the head still, some
subjects end up leaning forward slightly after the ball is released... you can
guess the result.

